# Getting Started



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm really taking a close look at Systema right now.  There are no schools near me, but there are a couple of "training partners".  I know I'd need to get actual instruction to really get a clue, but it seems like I could get started with the partner and DVDs.  Would that be a good route?

Thanks, 

Jeff


----------



## NYCRonin (Feb 14, 2007)

It might be more easy than you know.

Michigania?
Hmmm..I suggest you go to www.russianmartialart.com and go to the 'affilaite instructor' area and look up some old and trusted friends.

Closeness? Well - we are all individuals and have our constrictions in life. 
For me...I had Toronto...and Moscow and a few other spots...some close...some far.

But patience turned out to really be a virtue.

So...go and explore Vlads site..mentioned above.

You might find what you wished for....but, I bet you know the old admonishment to 'be careful what you wish for...'you' just might get it'.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 14, 2007)

I checked the affiliate schools out already.  Some of the schools in MI would be close enough to get too occasionally, but not on a regular basis.  So I'm thinking maybe work with the training partner, and every other month or go up and get some fine pointing.

Jeff


----------



## NYCRonin (Feb 14, 2007)

Well that might serve you well. When I started out - there was no one close to work with.
Hells bells....I had only one Vlad experience and then was invited to go on a trip to Moscow. Moscow came...for me...before Toronto.

Toronto gave me a key to Vlads school door. He is a very open person. But since nothing is regular and like an hour away or so from you...you will have to kinda copy what the older members did.

We 'did' whatever we had to do to learn..whatever and whenever we could.

NOTHING good ever comes easy - as the saying goes.

I will bet that...around the bar - you might find that the trials or tribulations you went through - are not overall as challenging as some..as many - who put it up to learn.
MAYBE you might be the big person that sacrificed more!


In that case...if I am around that bar? You eat and drink all you wish - on my tab. (And if Furtry or Sonny or Brian or Rachel or Brad or Larry or Emmanual or Jimbo or JellyMan or Alan or ..or...or or...Alley..or either 2 Scottys or Jesse  - - Erich or so many others are there? We can split the bill.)
This is a damn friendly group. We are pretty open...and all paid the price to learn.


----------



## NYCRonin (Feb 14, 2007)

Well that might serve you well. When I started out - there was no one close to work with.
Hells bells....I had only one Vlad experience and then was invited to go on a trip to Moscow. Moscow came...for me...before Toronto.

Toronto gave me a key to Vlads school door. He is a very open person. But since nothing is regular and like an hour away or so from you...you will have to kinda copy what the older members did.

We 'did' whatever we had to do to learn..whatever and whenever we could.

NOTHING good ever comes easy - as the saying goes.

I will bet that...around the bar - you might find that the trials or tribulations you went through - are not overall as challenging as some..as many - who put it up to learn.
MAYBE you might be the big person that sacrificed more!


In that case...if I am around that bar? You eat and drink all you wish - on my tab. (And if Furtry or Sonny or Brian or Rachel or Brad or Larry or Emmanual or Jimbo or JellyMan or Alan or ..or...or or...AlleyCat..or either 2 Scottys or Jesse  - - Erich or so many others are there? We can split the bill.)
This is a damn friendly group. We are pretty open...and all paid the price to learn.


----------

